# Poor bastages mind movies (MCAllister Mess)



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Rep Vance McAllister has an affair with a married staffer Melissa Anne Hixon Peac0ck wife of Heath Peac0ck.

Talk about yikes in the mind movies department. There is video. I feel for Mrs. McAllister and Heath Peac0ck.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Does adultery matter in Louisiana?


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> Does adultery matter in Louisiana?


Does adultery matter in US?


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> Does adultery matter in US?


Not really, and if the courts have their way, the adultery laws will be abolished, and sent to the dust bin of history.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

mr family values "i've been married to my loving wife for 17 yrs" hypocrite. 
ugh


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Does adultery matter in Louisiana?



it especially matters when someone runs a campaign claiming to be such a family man. 

one more time - if you're going to go on tv bragging bc you're a christian, for the love of zorb, don't sleep around, do illegal drugs or have gay sex with male prostitutes. it's embarrassing for everybody


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

cool12 said:


> mr family values "i've been married to my loving wife for 17 yrs" hypocrite.
> ugh


I dont disagree,,,,,, BUT when someone across the aisle does it its no big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

cool12 said:


> it especially matters when someone runs a campaign claiming to be such a family man.
> 
> one more time - if you're going to go on tv bragging bc you're a christian, for the love of zorb, don't sleep around, do illegal drugs or have gay sex with male prostitutes. it's embarrassing for everybody


What's wrong with gay sex?:scratchhead:


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> I dont disagree,,,,,, BUT when someone across the aisle does it its no big deal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




i don't care what your political affiliation is but it does irritate me even more if you've been going around claiming you're going to bring christian values back to washington and then can't keep it in your pants.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> What's wrong with gay sex?:scratchhead:



i have no problem with gay sex. i've had plenty of it and find it quite enjoyable. no male prostitutes around though and i've never campaigned on family values. 

i hope you're just being daft but if i need to explain further why i included it in my comment, just lmk.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

cool12 said:


> i have no problem with gay sex. i've had plenty of it and find it quite enjoyable. *no male prostitutes around though and i've never campaigned on family values*.


Me neither.

Never tried gay sex also.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

All politicians are scum.

It's just some are more scummy than others.

Do as I say, not as I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


>


You see in the video the way they are kissing they have been intimate ahem, more than once.
I'm sure hubby isn't divorcing over just a kiss.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> What's wrong with gay sex?:scratchhead:


is wrong if you are allegedly a heterosexual married man betraying your wife and family, the sex per se is not wrong


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vance McAllister video fallout grows - John Bresnahan and Jake Sherman - POLITICO.com


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Okay. Let me re-ask this way. During a divorce does infidelity currently make a difference for alimony or property division in Louisiana?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

So the big hunt is for the video leaker?

WAAH! I got caught destroying two families. Prosecute the tattle tale.

I think they should give heath pea**** two minutes in a locked room with McAllister. Heath gets a car battery, jumper cables, and a large wet sponge.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just read this is the same @ss bag that invited the Duck Dynasty guy to the State of the Union. Birds of a feather...

So it's not ok for all the same sex couples to get married and enjoy all the benefits of a committed legally recognized marriage, but it's OK to f--k a married woman that works for you, and DESTROY a family.

Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And we wonder why America has gone to the dogs. Sheesh...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And the Republican Party wonders why it is losing supporters in droves.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



man i love that song!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> And the Republican Party wonders why it is losing supporters in droves.


That's why I'm a conservative independent. I will sit home before I will vote for a RINO or a cheater.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Not really, and if the courts have their way, the adultery laws will be abolished, and sent to the dust bin of history.


I believe that adultery is no longer a felony in most US states. It can be a factor in child custody in divorce though.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

cool12 said:


> mr family values "i've been married to my loving wife for 17 yrs" hypocrite.
> ugh


What about the founding minister of one of those megachurches who resigned last weekend after admitting he'd had an affair.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

WhiteRaven said:


> And we wonder why America has gone to the dogs. Sheesh...


It is to wonder, isn't it? But then adultery has been with us for a long time. The Greeks wrote about it, so did the Romans. It is in the Bible as well. And it survived stoning (not a good way to die), branding, public whipping, and all the other good stuff and still exists today.

It was rampant when I was a kid a long time ago, but it was kept secret as much as possible. Today there is more opportunity and it is more out in the open. But I doubt the number of cheating spouses has gone up more than about 10%. And I'd guess that at least 50% of spouses have cheated and most of them were never caught and never confessed.

I hope I'm wrong, but I fear that I'm not.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> It is to wonder, isn't it? But then adultery has been with us for a long time. The Greeks wrote about it, so did the Romans. It is in the Bible as well. And it survived stoning (not a good way to die), branding, public whipping, and all the other good stuff and still exists today.
> 
> It was rampant when I was a kid a long time ago, but it was kept secret as much as possible. Today there is more opportunity and it is more out in the open. But I doubt the number of cheating spouses has gone up more than about 10%. And I'd guess that at least 50% of spouses have cheated and most of them were never caught and never confessed.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I fear that I'm not.





Now we celebrate it.


----------



## Catfish1986 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm from Louisiana! Infidelity matters. Honesty matters! Family matters!

This guy will lose his seat in the fall. He's a one term wonder. Special election one term at that.

He will have the rest of he life to pay for this.

Very Sad for Heath Pea**** and his kids!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Catfish1986 said:


> I'm from Louisiana! Infidelity matters. Honesty matters! Family matters!
> 
> This guy will lose his seat in the fall. He's a one term wonder. Special election one term at that.
> 
> ...


Married 6 years down the drain, 6 year old kid.
I'm sure he asked her "was it worth it?"


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

This is why I automatically disregard any politician who mostly speaks of 'family values' or some other social issue.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Catfish1986 said:


> I'm from Louisiana! Infidelity matters. Honesty matters! Family matters!
> 
> This guy will lose his seat in the fall. He's a one term wonder. Special election one term at that.
> 
> He will have the rest of he life to pay for this.


Senator Vitter begs to differ.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for the husband. Bad enough his wife cheats on him, but then tho whole sordid mess gets broadcast to world.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I feel sorry for the husband. Bad enough his wife cheats on him, but then tho whole sordid mess gets broadcast to world.


Seems he's pretty upset about it. Broadcast to the world probably does him at least one favor. He'll never have to explain.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I feel sorry for the husband. Bad enough his wife cheats on him, but then tho whole sordid mess gets broadcast to world.


I find it very interesting that all of the husband's outrage has (so far) been directed at the man and not his wife. He destroyed the husband's life, not her.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

From what I understand she is still an employee and has not been let go. Couple that with the Senator's request for privacy tells me the affair could still be going on. 

I'm surprised they have not cornered the wife and interviewed her yet. I wonder if the Senator's staff has a gag order on her?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I find it very interesting that all of the husband's outrage has (so far) been directed at the man and not his wife. He destroyed the husband's life, not her.


It was an interview on CNN. I'm sure they asked questions pertaining to the Sen not his wife, hence no quotes. I think it's a given that he's pissed with her...hence the divorce


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> From what I understand she is still an employee and has not been let go. Couple that with the Senator's request for privacy tells me the affair could still be going on.
> 
> I'm surprised they have not cornered the wife and interviewed her yet. I wonder if the Senator's staff has a gag order on her?


He's under a microscope now he would be an idiot to keep the affair going.
But who knows.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok this is unreal you have to be kidding me...

Vance McAllister seeks FBI probe of video leak - John Bresnahan and Jake Sherman - POLITICO.com


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Ok this is unreal you have to be kidding me...
> 
> Vance McAllister seeks FBI probe of video leak - John Bresnahan and Jake Sherman - POLITICO.com


It's a legitmate question. The guy is still a two bit snake oil peddler.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> It's a legitmate question. The guy is still a two bit snake oil peddler.


Exactly let's put ALL the focus on who leaked the tape and forget what he did.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Exactly let's put ALL the focus on who leaked the tape and forget what he did.


yes bc it's just not fair that everyone now knows what a cheating liar he really is.

boofkinhoo.

and now he wants govt resources to be used to find the leaker? 
he's crazy!

eta

from the article
“It’s a serious breach,” Adam Terry, McAllister’s chief of staff, told the News-Star."

do they really want to down the path of what a serious breach is?
and yes, i snickered at the use of the word "probe" in the article


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

cool12 said:


> yes bc it's just not fair that everyone now knows what a cheating liar he really is.
> 
> boofkinhoo.
> 
> ...


If the voters re elect this buffoon, they will get what they deserve.
I think he will be "encouraged" to resign.
He won't be able to survive this. Can only hope.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

To piggyback Cool12,

“It’s a serious breach,” Adam Terry, McAllister’s chief of staff, told the News-Star.

I find this unbelievable. "Why yes I did rob that bank, but we really need to catch that guy that illegally parked in front of my getaway car and got me caught."

No shame at all. None. No remorse. None.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Differentguy said:


> To piggyback Cool12,
> 
> “It’s a serious breach,” Adam Terry, McAllister’s chief of staff, told the News-Star.
> 
> ...


:iagree:
pompous arse


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Actually, I hope it comes out it was a PI hired by one of the betrayed or one of the betrayed themselves.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Actually, I hope it comes out it was a PI hired by one of the betrayed or one of the betrayed themselves.


I'm thinking his wife.
Oh I hope she takes him to the cleaners.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Exactly let's put ALL the focus on who leaked the tape and forget what he did.


Pretty much not what I wrote. Easy now.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Pretty much not what I wrote. Easy now.


I'm easywait a minute.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

This is 2014, if you are asking how something got caught on tape, I don't care how secret you think it is, you are purposely being obtuse.

If they were kissing inside a hidden government instillation, yeah I'd wonder. His campaign office? Really? FBI? Really? I've been in one, there is ZERO security in those places from cleaners to workers. 

No offense HB, but to me it isn't a legit question to ask the FBI. It's a crappy attempt to smear his competition. We are supposed to ignore the affair, look at the people he is running against and scream "CONSPIRACY." LOL, Mcallister is an idiot for making the suggestion or thinking it was "sooper sekret."

Someone told him how it sounded and he backed off. Heck after Clinton's escapade, I wouldn't be surprised if it was the Woman, saving something for later and oops it was discovered.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Does adultery matter in Louisiana?


*Or even in the Deep South? Just ask Senator Vitter(R-LA) or Rep. Sanford(R-SC)! They both won with it! And probably because hardly anyone bothered to show up to vote!

The GOP rationale was "he may be an adulterer, but he's our adulterer!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Or even in the Deep South? Just ask Senator Vitter(R-LA) or Rep. Sanford(R-SC)! They both won with it! And probably because hardly anyone bothered to show up to vote!
> 
> The GOP rationale was "he may be an adulterer, but he's our adulterer!*


All three Kennedy brothers were notorious womanizers and adulterers, who all begat children who cheat like card sharps....

And that family is worshipped to this day.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> All three Kennedy brothers were notorious womanizers and adulterers, who all begat children who cheat like card sharps....
> 
> And that family is worshipped to this day.


Remember the National Lampoon faux ad showing a floating Beetle over the tagline "If Ted Kennedy drove a Volkswagen he would be President today." Probably a true statement. The guy killed a cute office staffer he was taking home drunk to . . ., well, whatever. Drove off the bridge and went into self preservation mode of I am outta here until I can get with Daddy's lawyers and advisors to construct a narrative. We can buy the police and anyone in the press that doesn't already have our back. In the ensuing hours while Ted dries off and out and works on the story, Mary Jo suffocates in the submerged car he swam away from. Lion of the Senate. Everyone loves the Kennedys. Didn't his nephew rape someone at his beach house while he was passed out drunk? And whatever happened to Marilyn?


----------

